# The casual 'n' word



## Davy Jones (Nov 9, 2003)

Does anybody else find this offensive when white people use it, even jokingly in the casual form? I got into an argument on chat and nobody seems to think it is offensive but me. Please tell me there will be at least one other yes vote than me. So far I'm at least 20-0 on this one.

Is it free speech? Are people like me giving the word power by antagonizing it? Or is it just a tasteless word to use. Please vote.


----------



## aeds0101 (Aug 24, 2011)

*that n word*

I don't think you are wrong not to use it and I think some people especially young people. Have turn the N word into a "trendy" word that they say without thinking about it. I think its all about intent when you use it. I don't agree with its casual use of the word, but I know in urban culture it can be a term closely related to friend or family and in other culture a derogatory word being feelings of hate and hurt.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think casual use is fine if someone is clearly not trying to display prejudice. I've been called a cracker and a honky by black people. You don't see me complaining to anyone. Of course that also has something to do with the fact that *no one cares* unless it's a minority that's belittled.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Davy Jones said:


> Does anybody else find this offensive when white people use it, even jokingly in the casual form? I got into an argument on chat and nobody seems to think it is offensive but me. Please tell me there will be at least one other yes vote than me. So far I'm at least 20-0 on this one.
> 
> Is it free speech? Are people like me giving the word power by antagonizing it? Or is it just a tasteless word to use. Please vote.


Yes, Mr. Jones, it is still offensive.


----------



## Davy Jones (Nov 9, 2003)

laura024 said:


> I think casual use is fine if someone is clearly not trying to display prejudice. I've been called a cracker and a honky by black people. You don't see me complaining to anyone. Of course that also has something to do with the fact that *no one cares* unless it's a minority that's belittled.


but cracker isn't offensive so its kind of like apples and oranges. (irrelevant)

if you joke around with a black person and use the n word, they would probably be a little offended even if they didn't let it on. not always, but most likely. why use the word? aren't there plenty of other words to use if you are not black? homie, boy, etc...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

laura024 said:


> I've been called a cracker and a honky by black people. You don't see me complaining to anyone. Of course that also has something to do with the fact that *no one cares* unless it's a minority that's belittled.


1. If you are a "cracker" then you would be a minority. Look at the world's population and note how only about 1 in 12 residents of earth are of white European ancestry.

2. I wouldn't care if someone decided to disparage my ancestry. The way one reacts tells you a lot about how they feel about themselves. It would be impossible for somebody to make me feel bad about being of German, French, and Danish ancestry. If you can upset someone with comments about their background, doesn't it tell you that they're not real comfortable with their own background?

You have to hit upon a sore subject to upset somebody. Consider how it would be impossible to effectively insult a man by spreading rumors about how he has a penis of above average size. I can't imagine many men getting angry about such rumors circulating (whether accurate or not).


----------



## Davy Jones (Nov 9, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes, Mr. Jones, it is still offensive.


you have no idea how much better you just made me feel. i really was beginning to think i was having a psychotic break-down.

THANK YOU MILLENIUMMAN!

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! (and not in the george bush way)


----------



## Davy Jones (Nov 9, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> You have to hit upon a sore subject to upset somebody. Consider how it would be impossible to effectively insult a man by spreading rumors about how he has a penis of above average size. I can't imagine many men getting angry about such rumors circulating (whether accurate or not).


What if they are insulting your family? Not an exception? Would you defend a friend? A girlfriend? Or would you laugh it off as just a joke? I'm not black, but yeah, its a sore subject. For a lot of people.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Davy Jones said:


> but cracker isn't offensive so its kind of like apples and oranges. (irrelevant)
> 
> if you joke around with a black person and use the n word, they would probably be a little offended even if they didn't let it on. not always, but most likely. why use the word? aren't there plenty of other words to use if you are not black? homie, boy, etc...


Who says it's not an offensive term though? I think there are many words that can turn offensive when the person saying it has malevolent intentions.

Yeah I know, and I try to be culturally sensitive around black people in terms of using that word as a joke. I just feel like it's become like walking on eggshells so the whole racism card isn't played on me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a disgusting word regardless of who uses it and shows a great deal of ignorance, immaturity, and intolerance in a person.

It blows my mind that people think it's OK to throw it around like it's nothing, particularly when it's coming from a white person.

Even when black people use it casually, I don't think they're doing themselves any favours, although I suppose that's their own prerogative.



laura024 said:


> Who says it's not an offensive term though?


'Cracker' _is_ an offensive term. It's racial hate speech. Just because it's made against a white person doesn't make it any less hateful or offensive.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Whats the difference between a black person saying the 'N' word and a white?

I find the word gross either way and think no one should really be throwing it around like I hear it being thrown around.. :stu ... I wont say it .. and I'd wish people around me would not either - but ehh 'freedom of speech' I guess.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I think it's still offensive. That doesn't stop me from saying it all the time. It's fun to say and it makes me laugh. But would I use the word to purposely hurt somebody? Absolutely not.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

hahaha.

One of my favourite ways to offend white middle class Americans not quite over their history of slavery and segregation (odd, seeing as how we Europeans shipped those slaves over in the first place and yet nobody of any ethnicity is anything like so bothered as our cross-atlantic cousins).

No it isn't offensive, except when used by racists in a racist context. A word in of itself, devoid of context, is not capable of being offensive except to the irrational.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I think casual use is fine if someone is clearly not trying to display prejudice. I've been called a cracker and a honky by black people. You don't see me complaining to anyone. Of course that also has something to do with the fact that *no one cares* unless it's a minority that's belittled.


I've always thought the term cracker was just a black person's lame way of getting back at white people, but as a word meant to instantly put someone in his/her place it's nowhere as effective as the word ******.

Which is a bit odd. You would think after all its usage throughout the decades the word ****** would've become less and less offensive instead of more and more so.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I just dont use the word seeing as many people around me (of every ethnic background) find it offensive and i hate offending people.

There was a girl in my class called lisa and her friend said it in front of her 3 year old sister, who then went around shouting it at the top of her lungs. Lisas family got a lot of interesting looks and comments for a long time...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Some education
jigger=yes....... jegro=little bit less.................jigga= no, see below

Still if your not friends dont even bother. Just like any other foul word, If you call someone a ***** and you dont know em its not going to be friendly.
depends on what wheather the word is used in.
Not everybody is fine with being called a *****, cracker, or *****


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Last time I checked, yes, that is still a word that hurts/pisses off black people, so I'm really not sure why so many white people are still so attached to it.

Oh, wait.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

the only n word that I know=******???

we use another word=servants/slaves,,, of course it's offensive.

but during my whole life I don't remember anyone saying it!! only over the internet!

==========
in this country talking about citizens races/backgrounds=*redline,,* it's like playing with fire,,,,

it's not always whites vs. blacks!!! _*Asians*_ r not any better!!!

sometimes I feel that blacks r sensitive,,,, but I'm against using them as an easy target


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't really think it's offensive unless it's used in an offensive way... To put someone down, or just being an overall *ss. 

I personally think your a tiny bit uptight if it offends you when the person saying it isn't meaning it in a mean way...

It's not so much a joke but more of another word for "friend" or something nowadays, a lot of people at school use the word that way, as another word for friend... imo it's the mindset of the person, not the actual word, that offends...

Regardless, I don't think I'd ever actually say the word. I'm a pretty respectful guy, and I honestly can say I don't have the balls for that...

But that's just me of course.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I have heard white, hispanic and black people call themselves that in a casual sort of way. It is pronounced with a "-gah" at the end. I don't think it makes it any better. But, whatever. I would never use that word.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't give a **** about its use in any context. Don't care about similar words for my own ethnicity either. I'm fine with people not liking me or others. Freedom to dislike is still freedom.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I hear young people, both black and white use it as a joke among their friends. It depends who someone says it to. I guess it's supposed to be offensive but I don't really care what people say to each other.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm African-American myself, and I'm very opposed to using that word, in any way.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

If it was used as a derogatory term (which society tends to use it in most frequently), I find it offensive.

I'm of a mixed background and when people throw derogatory words around and are unaware of my background, it may be a jerk move but I pretend that I'm pissed off at them, even if I don't really care about what's being said as long as it isn't insulting me directly.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I find it to be incredibly ignorant.

I think I may of voted on this thread already ...


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm no more offended by Whites using the N-word then I am by Blacks using it (I'm Black). Everyone has every 'right' to use any word in the English language. I consider it to be tasteless and inconsiderate, though.



Davy Jones said:


> Does anybody else find this offensive when white people use it, even jokingly in the casual form? I got into an argument on chat and nobody seems to think it is offensive but me. Please tell me there will be at least one other yes vote than me. So far I'm at least 20-0 on this one.
> 
> Is it free speech? Are people like me giving the word power by antagonizing it? Or is it just a tasteless word to use. Please vote.





> but cracker isn't offensive so its kind of like apples and oranges. (irrelevant)


To most people, no, but if 'cracker', 'white boy', '******' etc. are intended to insult or demean, I don't see why '******' is any worse. You might argue 'historical context' but the historical context is irrelevant to how people are actually affected. Black people are fully capable of being racist and an insult is an insult.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Resonance said:


> A word in of itself, devoid of context, is not capable of being offensive except to the irrational.


I'd agree, but the problem is that we never encounter words without context.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

lol @ non-black people in here telling black people what they should and shouldn't be offended by. somehow justifying the use by saying that black people call them cracker. okay then. let's all throw racial slurs around, hooray.

its a disgusting word taht shouldn't be used by anyone (black people included imo), especially non-black people, period. its a word that white people used to refer to black people, that became a word to disparage them. the context doesnt matter especially when it is uttered by a non-black person. if black people are using it amongst themselves, why is it any of your business? why do _you_ need that word? why can't ignorant people get this through their thick skulls.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

Call me ignorant, but it's just a word.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't use the "n" word that much, but I will say it if I want to among friends only. I never use it on a public setting because I know it offends people. But I should be allowed to say a word if I want to. 

There are many words that people find offensive on it's own, or by how the way you use it. I've called a female friend the "b" word playing around, she just jokes back with me. But I won't go around saying it to a random girl because she would find it offensives, but that does not mean I should stop using the word and never again say it.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Which n word? 

Gah and er carry quite different connotations.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Davy Jones said:


> Does anybody else find this offensive when white people use it, even jokingly in the casual form? I got into an argument on chat and nobody seems to think it is offensive but me. Please tell me there will be at least one other yes vote than me. So far I'm at least 20-0 on this one.
> 
> Is it free speech? Are people like me giving the word power by antagonizing it? Or is it just a tasteless word to use. Please vote.


 Is it offensive? Yes.

Is it free speech? Yes.

Are words powerful? Yes

Is it tasteless? Yes


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Christa25 said:


> Call me ignorant, but it's just a word.


But words have meanings.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

RockBottomRiser said:


> Which n word?
> 
> Gah and er carry quite different connotations.


We'd like to think they do, anyway.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If Black people can call themselves it, then **** it, I'd gladly call themselves it. It's never really used as a derogatory word except white extremist ppl, such as Southern American's. They should quit their whining. If they don't want us to use it then DON'T USE IT THEMSELVES. That is like a mother telling her kid not to ever dare smoke a cigarette just as she lights up one herself.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^:haha :haha


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Eliza said:


> lol @ non-black people in here telling black people what they should and shouldn't be offended by. somehow justifying the use by saying that black people call them cracker. okay then. let's all throw racial slurs around, hooray.
> 
> its a disgusting word taht shouldn't be used by anyone (black people included imo), especially non-black people, period. its a word that white people used to refer to black people, that became a word to disparage them. the context doesnt matter especially when it is uttered by a non-black person. if black people are using it amongst themselves, why is it any of your business? why do _you_ need that word? why can't ignorant people get this through their thick skulls.


^That.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

It is casually used over here and noone seems to ever care or find it offensive.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

zookeeper said:


> I'd agree, but the problem is that we never encounter words without context.


And the N word always carries a context with it.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

PickleNose said:


> Is it offensive? Yes.
> 
> Is it free speech? Yes.
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I think casual use is fine if someone is clearly not trying to display prejudice. I've been called a cracker and a honky by black people. You don't see me complaining to anyone. Of course that also has something to do with the fact that *no one cares* unless it's a minority that's belittled.


Unlike the n-word. cracker or ****** wasnt the last thing many People heard beofre they were killed... Yes it is offensive no matter how you look at it!!!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I just remembered this part of a movie!!!!:clap






Americans-->>Grow up!:b

(the movie is av free on youtube:


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I am mixed (half black, half white).

Yes, it offends me. White people should not be using the word whatsoever. Some don't get the memo though.

Cracker and honky* DO NOT MEAN ANYTHING.* I cannot say this enough. They do not hurt, they have no meaning. Slurs against a privileged group is an oxymoron. Slurs have the power they do_* BECAUSE THEY ARE DIRECTED AT A GROUP THAT IS TARGETED BY HATE.*_


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I think casual use is fine if someone is clearly not trying to display prejudice. I've been called a cracker and a honky by black people. You don't see me complaining to anyone. Of course that also has something to do with the fact that *no one cares* unless it's a minority that's belittled.


Why should anyone care? The simple fact is that a white person in the U.S. has white privilege and the ability to be part of the group in power.

I'm sure that knowledge reassures anyone devastated after being called a cracker.

For myself, I would not call anyone anything for what they are. There is no such thing as a slur against a white person for the simple fact that white people are privileged because they are white.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Why should anyone care? The simple fact is that a white person in the U.S. has white privilege and the ability to be part of the group in power.
> 
> I'm sure that knowledge reassures anyone devastated after being called a cracker.
> 
> For myself, I would not call anyone anything for what they are. *There is no such thing as a slur against a white person for the simple fact that white people are privileged because they are white.*


Wait, what?


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Dr House said:


> If Black people can call themselves it, then **** it, I'd gladly call themselves it. It's never really used as a derogatory word except white extremist ppl, such as Southern American's. They should quit their whining. If they don't want us to use it then DON'T USE IT THEMSELVES. That is like a mother telling her kid not to ever dare smoke a cigarette just as she lights up one herself.


this. groups do not have the right to monopolize words.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Wait, what?


*sigh* I'd get it if I was speaking, but you read me perfectly fine.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's just that it made no sense.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Okay then. 

I live in the U.S. and generally speaking, white people don't have to worry about being hated for what they are. 

As a result, a lot of them don't understand what it would feel like if that weren't the case, something that certainly will not happen to them as long as they remain here.

I am sick of hearing complaints about imaginary "reverse racism" and all the **** that goes with that. It's like me, a perfectly able-bodied person, complaining that I can't walk. It's complete ****.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just because as a whole it may appear that blacks are discriminated against does not mean that it along with racism does not exist in pocket areas throughout the country against whites.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Just because as a whole it may appear that blacks are discriminated against does not mean that it along with racism does not exist in pocket areas throughout the country.


 What do you mean?-How is that relevent to this conversation?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Just because as a whole it may appear that blacks are discriminated against does not mean that it along with racism does not exist in pocket areas throughout the country.


Also, why is it always black people and white people? There ARE other people to think about in all this ****.

Ugh.

There is no such thing as reverse racism. In the U.S., a non white person, having experienced ****ty things from white people, may lash out. This is definitely prejudice, but it's not racism. Racism cannot be perpetrated by someone without white privilege.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Also, why is it always black people and white people? There ARE other people to think about in all this ****.


 Well, obviously.



> There is no such thing as reverse racism. In the U.S., a non white person, having experienced ****ty things from white people, may lash out. This is definitely prejudice, but it's not racism. Racism cannot be perpetrated by someone without white privilege.


eh


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Your reaction is typical, and not surprising.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Also, from your userinfo, you don't live in the U.S. So...um...yeah.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I am sick of hearing complaints about imaginary "reverse racism" and all the **** that goes with that. It's like me, a perfectly able-bodied person, complaining that I can't walk. It's complete ****.


I don't understand how you can think that discrimination *only* exists for a minority group. So because I'm white and privileged, I automatically can't be targeted? Who are you to say racial slurs can't hurt? They very much can, and do, no matter what color skin someone has. What would happen if whites became a minority in the U.S. due to immigration trends? Would that still be the case for you? Race isn't so important. We're all human, and we all feel hurt just the same. Everybody deserves respect.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I didn't say discrimination couldn't exist, I said racism couldn't. There's an important difference. It would be good for you to understand what racism actually IS. It's based in power and privilege. Discrimination or prejudice is what a person of color would inflict on a white person.

neither are acceptable...but racism carries more weight as it is being done by someone with privilege.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Opsi is from Australia!! don't waste ur time!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I lived in Africa and have close relatives still there, so I don't need to have lived in the US to have a good idea of racism and its effects first hand.

As for the definition: "belief that all members of each race possess characteristics, abilities, or qualities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races".

I don't see how this could not work in any which way shape or form depending on where you live and the situation you are in. For example, in Zimbabwe racism very much exists against the whites there to the point where the level of atrocities taking place are almost unspeakable and it used to be the same for the completely opposite 30 years previous.

That being said however, even-though the overwhelming "power" may for the example of Zimbabwe be in the hands of the blacks in power, that does not mean racism in the reverse is not existing in smaller pockets throughout the country, and I know for a fact that it is because I have first hand accounts of it.

So what I am saying is that the reverse can exist even if the overwhelming power belongs to one side, just not as a whole but in smaller communities where there is a higher population or power belonging to a different race.

Anyway now I'm 5 mins late to a meeting whoops.

edit: Brilliant stereotyping there also arrows....


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

its fine to me only if someone is singing along to a rap song

im a mexican american for what its worth and im also unintelligent and hardly privileged


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

So because you have family members living in Africa, you understand racism in the U.S.?

Did I understand you correctly? lmao.

Also, the "racism" perpetuated against people who are colonizing, occupying someone else's country is not racism. It is backlash against being occupied by people who are not supposed to be there. I would argue that the racists are those who think others (non-white) are so inferior that of course it's their natural right to encroach on their country.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> So because you have family members living in Africa, you understand racism in the U.S.?
> 
> Did I understand you correctly? lmao.
> 
> Also, the "racism" perpetuated against people who are colonizing, occupying someone else's country is not racism. It is backlash against being occupied by people who are not supposed to be there. I would argue that the racists are those who think others (non-white) are so inferior that of course it's their natural right to encroach on their country.


I never said I understood racism in the US, I said I understood its affects in general, obviously there will be variations around the world depending on the scenarios. I entered the thread speaking on the topic as a global issue, not one just in the US.

And the second part of your post is proof you don't understand what is actually going on over there so I won't even bother to argue that point, which is why I won't argue any more over racism in the US since tbh I never was, I meant in general, and generally speaking I disagree with what you are saying since it's not the case in other areas of the world.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

As for racism in Australia...won't even go there. Two words...prime minister. Pretty ****ing far gone.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So you won't go there but you did anyway, nice.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Three sentences isn't going there.


----------

